# What's your basic photo editing routine?



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

What's the one or two or five things you usually do when doing basic photo editing? Any favorite tricks or filters?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Really depends on what I'm editing...for basic stuff, I usually adjust:

-Contrast
-Minor Sharpening
-Black Clipping

Weddings are a whole different animal and require a lot more intensive editing work, especially for black and whites which usually require significant adjustments to contrast, black clipping, contrast, sharpening, tone curve adjustments, etc...

I'm definitely not a filters or effects kind of guy :icon_lol:


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually the first thing is to get 90% of it right in the camera

1st cull the shots I don't like.
2nd Open the Raw files. Since lighting is generally the same from the same shoot I do the balance/tone ect and apply to all the shots. Works 90% of the time
3 Look at all the shots and decide which ones client will see. Do what needs to be done. Every shoot is a little different and every client has a different need. I use a lot of actions so workflow is a matter of running an action most of the time.
4 Crop and save.

I do PP for other photogs and although I follow my basic w/f each has their own idiosyncrasies.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Framing in camera.

Usually for web stuff (e.g. forum), simple resize, slight sharpening, and then resave as JPEG (I shoot RAWs). I've always gone with the rule that if it takes me longer to adjust it in processing than to reshoot, just reshoot or scrap the picture. With actions, most pictures takes no more than 10-15 secs. 

For paid stuff, more goes into it: lighting/WB adjustments, compiling multiple exposures or frames, dodge/burn/liquify/filter/resize as necessary, then save as PSD or TIFF with a secondary JPEG. Depending on the job, it can take hours to days (500+ shots).


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Ibn said:


> Framing in camera.
> 
> Usually for web stuff (e.g. forum), simple resize, slight sharpening, and then resave as JPEG (I shoot RAWs). I've always gone with the rule that if it takes me longer to adjust it in processing than to reshoot, just reshoot or scrap the picture. With actions, most pictures takes no more than 10-15 secs.
> 
> For paid stuff, more goes into it: lighting/WB adjustments, compiling multiple exposures or frames, dodge/burn/liquify/filter/resize as necessary, then save as PSD or TIFF with a secondary JPEG. Depending on the job, it can take hours to days (500+ shots).


Imagine doing it for 5 (or more) other photogs all with different styles. Uhhhg.


----------

